# Normal udder?



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

I'm new to owning goats so this may be completely normal but I wanted to check! The picture is of my 1 year old oberhasli doe. She has not been bred but has this little udder forming. Her herd mate of the same age has no udder, just teats but no 'bag' for lack of better word! lol is something wrong with her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you sure she wasn't bred? Could be precocious udder if not.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Are you sure she wasn't bred? Could be precocious udder if not.


I've only had her for two weeks but the previous owner assures me she was not anywhere near a buck. I was just wondering if there were other explanations besides pregnancy! I will research precocious udder.. Thanks!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Precocious and false pregnancy can cause an udder to develop. Precocious is more likely I would think since its lopsided. Almost all precocious udder's I have seen are lopsided. However, pregnancy is not out of the question. Bucklings, bucks that share a fence, 2 minute buck breakouts. It only takes a few seconds for a buck to seal the deal. Maybe try bumping her. Even if she is bred you might not feel anything, but couldn't hurt to do it.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

So, if it a precocious udder, what's my next step? Should I even keep her? I was planning to breed her next year with the hopes of milking. I'm not interested in showing her but I don't want to keep a doe with a health issue. I LOVE her! She's the sweetest girl but I can return her to previous owner.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually, a precocious udder is usually a sign of a very good milker. Was she in with any males or along a fence line with males?


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Actually, a precocious udder is usually a sign of a very good milker. Was she in with any males or along a fence line with males?


Per her previous owner, she was contained in a pen that had no access to her bucks, not even through the fence. I'm taking her word for this, I have no proof. She doesn't look pregnant to me. She is pretty thin and belly is not enlarged. I guess I'll just wait and see?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A preg test will let you know for sure.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

SandyNubians said:


> Precocious is more likely I would think since its lopsided. Almost all precocious udder's I have seen are lopsided. /QUOTE]
> 
> X2


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

As stated, a precocious udder is usually something found in heavy milk lines.
We have a Toggenburg whose dam made the national milk leader board and her yearling developed a precocious udder. After a couple of months she dried up.
So, it's not a problem.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If it is a precocious udder, I don't think you should sell her. I think you should GIVE her.... to me. I'll deal with her health issue...


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Okay, well sounds like I may have a good future milker on my hands! The previous owner shows obers so I guess she has potential. I don't know yet if I'll ever be interested in showing. They are just pets right now but I do hope to milk them someday.

Assuming this is a precocious udder, is there anything I should be watching for or doing for it? Right now its very soft. Will it cause her udder to always be lopsided? Is it common to develop mastitis with a PU? Can I prevent mastitis?

Thanks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What I do is let them be until they dry themselves off and then push a tube of Tomorrow into each side. This will stop residual staph, just in case.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice to see you! 



IHEARTGOATS said:


> As stated, a precocious udder is usually something found in heavy milk lines.


Here, we call that Virgin Milk. (Or witch milk, but I do prefer the former word!!)

But do make sure she is not carrying a foetus, that takes the nutrition she manages to eat! A breeding can be done very fast, I had one done in 10 seconds blank, including the rush out of the door, and before I managed to get hands on one of the parties!

I am a bit curious about that vulva, though. If she might, just might be an "it" ... Then she cannot be pregnant, but worms and mineral shortage might still need to be checked.

Good luck!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Her vulva is normal, just has swelling on one side. If the picture showed the area just above the vulva I could tell if she is an virgin doe.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Her vulva is normal, just has swelling on one side. If the picture showed the area just above the vulva I could tell if she is an virgin doe.


Wow, can you? That will be extremely interesting, get your camera at once, @BethJ!!!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Thanks for your input! I can definitely attempt to get a closer picture of her vulva when I get home from work today. I'm interested to see what you think 

I surely hope she isn't an 'it'! :upset:

Oh, and the previous owner mentioned them having secondary copper deficiency at her house but that is another topic! I'll be posting a new thread about that today because I have questions! She has free choice loose goat minerals right now and unlimited access to pasture and grass hay. I also give about a cup of sweet feed + 1 tablespoon of BOSS (previous owner was feeding this so I kept it up for now). A fecal sample has been sent off by my vet on Monday, just waiting for results.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I think hermphrodicity is seldom seen, except for Swedish Land Race goats, which was my breed.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Okay, here's picture of her vulva and another picture of that udder! It's even bigger now.. it's stressing me out a little! How big will it get?? It is still very soft and doesn't feel hot


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Informative photos!  I really look forward to goathiker can get from them.

I ponder, if her heels look like that, when did you last check her breastbone area? It is usually out of sight and can get sore.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

I did check her breastbone today and its calloused but not sore or scabbed. I'll keep an eye on it. Thanks!


----------

